# Need Dyno identification help



## Richjnoe23 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi I just got a dyno frame and I'm having trouble figuring out what kind of dyno it is and what year. The serial number is I think SOGY08116 any help would be apprecuated


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 28, 2021)

Pics?


----------



## Richjnoe23 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Richjnoe23 (Jan 28, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Pics?



Only pics I have ATM is pics of The. Serial number


----------



## Richjnoe23 (Jan 28, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Pics?



Only pics I have ATM is pics of The. Serial number


----------



## Richjnoe23 (Jan 28, 2021)

Richjnoe23 said:


> Only pics I have ATM is pics of The. Serial number



Ill post pics of the frame shortly


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 28, 2021)

Did you find it in a lake — it looks kind of soggy.  
Could it be “00” for 2000?


----------

